# April 2014 Member Monthly Giveaway Winner - Fish Devil



## Jim

This contest starts today and ends April 7, 2014.

*Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules <---Click here!
If you do not follow the rules, You will not get the prize. Please don't make me feel bad. :LOL2:

*Rules:* *Read the Rules above!*
*If you made at least 4 posts in March 2014 your'e eligible.*
Moderators, you can get in on these contests too. They are not rigged, I swear.

Winner will be chosen by Random.org https://www.random.org/

*All you need to do is reply here ONCE with the word IN. It will go by the order you respond in.*

This months winner is going to win some killer custom frogs from Full Boat Baits. These are the best looking frogs I have ever seen. I hope they fish the way they look. I feel some topwater explosions happening with these bad boys. I can talk all about them, but I will let the pictures (That I stole off their site) do them justice. I ordered a few packs and plan to give a bunch of them away for your pleasure.  

Check out Full Boats baits on their Facebook page and check out some very cool baits they are making. On deck for me are some of their 13 inch mammoth worms! :shock: 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Full-Boat-Baits/468147303279638


----------



## longshot

In


----------



## fish devil

IN


----------



## lswoody

IN


----------



## earl60446

IN


----------



## ggoldy

in


----------



## muskiemike12

In please


----------



## masterbaiter

IN


----------



## icepounder

IN.


----------



## sledneck22

IN


----------



## FishingCop

in


----------



## SumDumGuy

IN


----------



## lovedr79

in


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

IN


----------



## mattfishinmanvan

IN


----------



## BigTerp

IN


----------



## redbug

in


----------



## onthewater102

IN


----------



## Moedaddy

IN


----------



## dawgfish66

IN


----------



## New River Rat

IN


----------



## chrispy186

IN


----------



## bouttimeiv

in


----------



## Brine

IN!


----------



## fender66

IN


----------



## fender66

So.....do they pour these frogs or are they breeding them? This picture is confusing to me? :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## crazyd

In


----------



## Bigwrench

IN


----------



## rscottp

IN


----------



## vahunter

IN


----------



## crankbait09

in


----------



## Jim

Last day, Get in if your eligible! =D>


----------



## huntinfool

In


----------



## Rob Silver

IN


----------



## waterman

IN


----------



## Jim

This months winner is Fish devil according to Random.org. Congrats man!

Jim


----------



## fender66

Hey congrats Fishdevil.


----------



## lovedr79

Congrats!


----------



## vahunter

Congrats Fish Devil!


----------



## Brine

Way to be - FD


----------



## icepounder

Congrats !! =D>


----------



## BigTerp

Nice!!


----------



## Captain Ahab

Horaaayy for FD!


----------



## masterbaiter

congrats fish devil =D>


----------



## FishingCop

congrats =D> =D>


----------



## lswoody

Congrats!!!!


----------



## fish devil

:twisted: Thanks everyone!!! Should work great down here in the shallow waters of South Jersey.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Way to go. Catch a boatload.


----------



## mattfishinmanvan

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=348002#p348002 said:


> fish devil » 08 Apr 2014, 21:11[/url]"]:twisted: Thanks everyone!!! Should work great down here in the shallow waters of South Jersey.




Congrats and good luck! 

I took a vacation day and I'm going to go to Assunpink tomorrow. Little too early for the frog but I'm going to try it anyway because the bass there love it.


----------



## fish devil

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=348040#p348040 said:


> mattfishinmanvan » Today, 07:58[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=348002#p348002 said:
> 
> 
> 
> fish devil » 08 Apr 2014, 21:11[/url]"]:twisted: Thanks everyone!!! Should work great down here in the shallow waters of South Jersey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats and good luck!
> 
> I took a vacation day and I'm going to go to Assunpink tomorrow. Little too early for the frog but I'm going to try it anyway because the bass there love it.
Click to expand...



Good Luck!!!! The Pink has been brutal the last few weeks. One club only had three keepers(15") bass weighed during a 6 1/2 hr tourney.


----------

